# flagstone Weeds



## Maherees (12 Jun 2021)

Hi,
Can someone recommend a method and potion for getting rid of weeds coming through the flagstones of my garden? Moved from a flat to a house with a garden and this is a steep learning curve.


----------



## OldShep (12 Jun 2021)

Trying to avoid chemicals I changed, a few years ago, to using a flame thrower. Gets rid of them but like everything I’ve tried the weeds will be back.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (12 Jun 2021)

Maherees said:


> weeds coming through the flagstones


Through the flagstones, or through the gaps between the flagstones?


----------



## Maherees (12 Jun 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Through the flagstones, or through the gaps between the flagstones?


Through the gaps.


----------



## homebuilds (12 Jun 2021)

Weeds will forever grow between the gaps no matter how many times you get rid of them.
Or you can use this https://www.screwfix.com/c/sealants-adhesives/weatherproof-sealants/cat850058


----------



## vickster (12 Jun 2021)

Weeds are plants too...embrace their greenness 
(apart from those horrible stinky Robert’s geraniums )


----------



## fossyant (12 Jun 2021)

Roundup.

Treat sparingly.


----------



## midlife (12 Jun 2021)

I try to avoid chemicals in the garden and never use pesticides but there is a place for the judicious use of glyphosate.


----------



## Beebo (12 Jun 2021)

You need to close the gaps where the weeds grow. Try a resin based pointing which should stop weeds for a while. But it’s a never ending war.


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Jun 2021)

Round-up for me, once about nowish and again in 6-8 weeks time. I don't mind a bit of weed growth but once they're brushing the calves, they're going.


----------



## cougie uk (12 Jun 2021)

Over lockdown I saw a surprising amount of people sorting out driveways with nails in a piece of wood and raking them out. I can think of better ways to spend my time tbh.


----------



## OldShep (13 Jun 2021)

The Lady who lives here cleans around every cobble and picks up loose ones to clean underneath. She was on her knees doing them on Friday when I passed and reminded her she was doing the same thing last year. In her seventies and was born in this cottage.


----------



## Hicky (14 Jun 2021)

vickster said:


> Weeds are plants too...embrace their greenness
> (apart from those horrible stinky Robert’s geraniums )


I have/had this everywhere, sticks however not too difficult to pull out.


----------



## vickster (14 Jun 2021)

Hicky said:


> I have/had this everywhere, sticks however not too difficult to pull out.


Nope but vile smelling


----------



## battered (14 Jun 2021)

Glyphosate based weedkiller, available in squirty bottles, ready to use, once a month from April. Just hit everything that is green and you want dead. Takes 10 minutes a month. Or use a gas flame from a blowtorch .


----------



## postman (14 Jun 2021)

A never ending battle.I sometimes use hot water.It's a job I hate couple of times a year hands and knees job with Knife scraper,good luck.


----------



## fossyant (14 Jun 2021)

cougie uk said:


> Over lockdown I saw a surprising amount of people sorting out driveways with nails in a piece of wood and raking them out. I can think of better ways to spend my time tbh.



My neighbour needs to learn about maintaining his block paving, and he's a builder. One year had some 'guys' with a jet washer blast everything out, including mud all over the road. Weeds grew back. Then raked them out, weeds grew back, then, lifted each and every block pave and re-layed them one by one (took him weeks). Guess what, full of weeds again


----------



## vickster (14 Jun 2021)

Maherees said:


> Hi,
> Can someone recommend a method for getting rid of weeds coming through the flagstones of my garden?


Employ a gardener...


----------



## fossyant (14 Jun 2021)

vickster said:


> Employ a gardener...



Very funny. My brother and brother in law keep saying how the weeds in their lawn are getting less, 3rd visit by the gardener and looking better. It's as though they have been doing it ?  Monthly treatment of ferrous oxide and the grass turns lush, and it's cheap unlike a gardener.


----------



## vickster (14 Jun 2021)

I'm happy and financially able to support the employment of a gardener, I can't do much of it myself anyhow. I normally get them in for a day in October to have a pre winter blitz/prune of tress and big shrubs. I'll have a hack at a few bits and mow the lawn but I can't do anything involving crouching or kneeling, eg weeding!
My drive is a disgrace, but most of the time, the weeds are hidden by the car


----------



## annedonnelly (14 Jun 2021)

Plant something in the gaps - a low-growing creeping herb perhaps. My neighbour & I were just discussing doing this with her new paving. Something like a small-leaved creeping thyme which will smell nice when walked on & it'll be a feature rather than a problem.


----------

